# he's drinking the Green Kool-aid



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

talking to my bro today and he's going on and on about his festools. He has TWO vacuums, rotex, drills, saws, etc. I say, "What do you have? about 20 grand worth of festools ?"

"no, only about 11"


*ONLY ?* 

And he didn't get ANY for free :whistling2:

next time I'm gonna ask him he has the domino joiner yet. I don't think he does, so that'll get him drooling. 



Maybe I'll send him a pack of green kool-aid.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in off topic? 

They are pricey and they are addictive. nuff said. 

My ultimate wish list would be about 12 grand so your brother is doing well.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Not being argumentative Bill. But why is it "kool aid" if he finds value in the tools? I've only owned Advance paper tables. Am I drinking _there_ kool aid? 

Now I can understand how some here are tired of a particular subject. There was an over abundance of Festool talk for a few months. Same goes for me with the bashing of Behr, SW price increases etc. I just chose to stay out of those threads. 

Now a Kate Upton thread, lets talk.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Shouldn't this be in off topic?
> 
> They are pricey and they are addictive. nuff said.
> 
> My ultimate wish list would be about 12 grand so your brother is doing well.



I'll move it to tools. I wasn't thinking.

He did say that their jig saw had "no special features". well built and all, but I think he's gotten spoiled on bells and whistles.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'll move it to tools. I wasn't thinking.
> 
> He did say that their jig saw had "no special features". well built and all, but I think he's gotten spoiled on bells and whistles.


I am thinking of buying one of their jig saws. I know it is more pricey than other brands but the fact that it hooks to the vac and is built with a high level of quality makes me see the value. 

It really comes down to if the person sees the value, your brother obviously does where you may not but to each there own. btw they really make solid tools.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Not being argumentative Bill. But why is it "kool aid" if he finds value in the tools? I've only owned Advance paper tables. Am I drinking _there_ kool aid?


Little overly sensitive are we?

I was TEASING. 

You know how "enthusiastic" people get about stuff like that. Hell, if you can't needle your brother, who CAN you needle?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

He should have a blog.:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Little overly sensitive are we?
> 
> I was TEASING.
> 
> You know how "enthusiastic" people get about stuff like that. Hell, if you can't needle your brother, who CAN you needle?


Gotcha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Now a Kate Upton thread, lets talk.



I think Kate sanding something would be a grand topic also?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I think Kate sanding something would be a grand topic also?


I would find "value" in that. :yes::whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I will say this, I can appreciation someone who loves their tools, and festool tool owners love their tools. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> He should have a blog.:whistling2:


Thank god he doesn't even have a computer and internet. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I think Kate sanding something would be a grand topic also?


As close as I could get.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I will say this, I can appreciation someone who loves tool. and festool tool owners love their tools. :thumbsup:


being a mighty fine wood worker, he needs the best.

Me? I can do with Craftsman crap for what I do around the house.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> As close as I could get.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fpgqnFN14w&list=FLqZ-17Gf5Sb9CiQGUpUIyQw&index=22&feature=plpp_video


HEY are you JACKING my thread or what


OH ..... what.

 :blink:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> being a mighty fine wood worker, he needs the best.
> 
> Me? I can do with Craftsman crap for what I do around the house.


I beg to differ, I have a neighbor that is a antique tool collector. Craftsman tools are his most sought after too. particularly the underline craftsman. I'm always sifting through old tools looking for them at yard sales.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

In the 50's, 60's and even into the 70's, Craftsman were decent tools. Many of my hand tools are Crafstman bought circa 66 - 68. They are still good. 

My 80's table and radial arm saws are still OK, but not for the professional.

Craftsman WERE good. They ain't what they used to be.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> In the 50's, 60's and even into the 70's, Craftsman were decent tools. Many of my hand tools are Crafstman bought circa 66 - 68. They are still good.
> 
> My 80's table and radial arm saws are still OK, but not for the professional.
> 
> Craftsman WERE good. They ain't what they used to be.


Made in the USA tools WERE the most valued tools, made to last. its a shame that our quality has been compromised for the cheap sh!t made in China over price.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been waiting two weeks to order my midi sander,but the rep has not returned a phone call! Larry Smith is the rep and he must be swamped ..BUT CAN'T RETURN A PHONE CALL? WOW !


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> I have been waiting two weeks to order my midi sander,but the rep has not returned a phone call! Larry Smith is the rep and he must be swamped ..BUT CAN'T RETURN A PHONE CALL? WOW !


I'd follow up with him again, or find another rep to answer your questions about the sander. Of course you can always order your tools on-line.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I love my green tools. I also love my airlessco sprayer, and my sata cup guns. Good tools bring value beyond the cost of purchase.

I have a pnumatic da that cost more than the festool model.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

1963 Sovereign said:


> I have been waiting two weeks to order my midi sander,but the rep has not returned a phone call! Larry Smith is the rep and he must be swamped ..BUT CAN'T RETURN A PHONE CALL? WOW !


That sucks. That is a big turn off. Some painters have the same philosophy of not returning certain calls and it seems whacked to me. 

Contact http://www.painttalk.com/members/shofestoolusa-12257/ and I am sure he will do all he can to help.


----------



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

My latest festool purchase.. Respect! 
This ruler has only been used to flick festool haters  

Oh, and to change the tv channel whenever I've miss placed the tv remote.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

well Gabe you can thank the Home Dumphole and Lowes for that


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

More green kool aid please ! used my ct26 and RO- 125 today..gotta say pricey but worked very well,what next to buy ?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)




----------

